# Hat Gigabyte EP41-UD3l AHCI?

## wuesti

Für die Anschaffung eine SSD-Platte bin ich mal so einige Anleitungen durchgegangen. Für den Betrieb einer solchen Platte scheint der AHCI-Modus nicht nur aus Performance-Gründen sehr wichtig zu sein. 

In den BIOS-Einstellungen kann ich den AHCI-Mode nicht finden. (siehe http://www.gigabyte.de/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3454#manual)

 *Quote:*   

> On-Chip SATA Mode
> 
> Configures the integrated SATA controller.
> 
> Disabled			
> ...

 

Im Augenblick (eine normale Festplatte) gibt lspci -k folgendes aus:

```
00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device b001

        Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation N10/ICH7 Family SATA Controller [IDE mode] (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device b002

        Kernel driver in use: ata_piix
```

... und dmesg | grep ata:

```
ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: version 2.13

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: setting latency timer to 64

scsi0 : ata_piix

scsi1 : ata_piix

ata1: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0xf000 irq 14

ata2: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xf008 irq 15

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 P2 P1 P3 ]

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

scsi2 : ata_piix

scsi3 : ata_piix

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xe800 ctl 0xe900 bmdma 0xec00 irq 19

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xea00 ctl 0xeb00 bmdma 0xec08 irq 19

ata3.01: ATAPI: TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S223B, SB02, max UDMA/100

ata4.01: HPA detected: current 1250261615, native 1250263728

ata4.01: ATA-8: WDC WD6400AACS-00M3B0, 01.00A01, max UDMA/133

ata4.01: 1250261615 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata3.01: configured for UDMA/100

ata4.01: configured for UDMA/133
```

Ist SATA mode eine andere Bezeichnung für AHCI?

Oder ist AHCI im SATA mode enthalten?

----------

## Max Steel

Weder noch. Es gibt hier den IDE Mode den SATA mode und den AHCI Mode (und den RAID Mode)

IDE Mode dürfte klar sein, alles wird als PATA angesprochen

SATA Mode benötigt einen speziellen SATA Treiber für deinen Controller

der AHCI Mode benötigt nur den AHCI Treiber  :Wink: 

----------

## schmidicom

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Weder noch. Es gibt hier den IDE Mode den SATA mode und den AHCI Mode (und den RAID Mode)
> 
> IDE Mode dürfte klar sein, alles wird als PATA angesprochen
> 
> SATA Mode benötigt einen speziellen SATA Treiber für deinen Controller
> ...

 

Wobei der SATA-Mode doch eigentlich die selben Funktionalitäten bereitstellen sollte wie unter AHCI oder?

----------

## Max Steel

Nicht unbedingt. der AHCI Mode ist eine Art generische Ansprechart für alle heutigen (!) Controller. Die außerdem sehr schicke Features bietet wie z.B. "Queueing", den SATA Mode kann theoretisch auch weniger können als der IDE Mode... Da der ja nicht unbedingt ein Standard ist (IMHO)

----------

